

Has anyone used SCORE services for a web startup? - Skeletor

Has anyone who has started up a web startup used the SCORE business services (the ones from the public library)?  I'm working on a prototype for my website in my spare time and everyone keeps telling me I need a business plan.  I don't want to waste a lot of time and energy on a very polished and overly formal business plan.  But I do want to contact investors and apply for grants for my company.  Has anyone used SCORE for help in building a business plan?  I'm probably going to go and get help from them no matter what feedback I get, I just wanted an idea of how other startup founders view some old and stodgy service like SCORE as being relevant to a Web 2.0 startup.
======
dmv
I used a SCORE counselor for help with a technology product (not website)
business plan. He was an old-school business executive, with entrepreneurship
experience only at the store franchise level.

Extremely helpful. The basic principles of business and research have not
changed much. You still identify a market, solve a pain, get paid, etc. Trying
to sell your business (concept, not equity) to an experienced but not hip
executive will go a long way toward validating your concept.

Unless your appeal is strictly to the hip early adopter. SCORE can't help you
there.

------
SwellJoe
The quality of SCORE, the organization, depends on your location. Some
chapters put on extremey helpful workshops. I went to a few of them in Austin,
and found them very helpful. As you note, it's stodgy stuff--not high tech at
all. But, accounting, business and contract law, copyright and trademarks, and
patents, apply to all businesses, and those are all topics where SCORE can be
helpful.

I don't know anything about the materials at the public library you mentioned.

------
izak30
Score is relevant to things like business plans for sure. They'll know who to
talk to in your area for Grants and VC. They'll have a few business plans for
you to look at. While YC says 'make something people want' (they mean monetize
later); most businesses have to monetize to stay afloat. This is where score
will help you.

Your work with SCORE will (probably) not help your product. They'll help you
with your business, which in the long term, as an entrepreneur, is more
important if what you're doing is not just a pet project.

------
ScottWhigham
I've seen it but haven't used it. Where are you located?

For Business plans, I'd go for the 20-pager if you want investors and prep a
great demo/pitch presentation. Many folks (including myself) have recommended
the "Business Plans That Win Money" MIT series book as well. Cheesy title but
pound for pound is best I've read. <http://tinyurl.com/4x9od2>

~~~
Skeletor
I'm in NYC and was going to go to the SCORE center in the NY Public Library.
I'll check out the book you suggested. I didn't want to write a business plan
at all, but I went to a free Business seminar and there was this young girl
who was starting a hair dressing business who dressed me down in front of the
class for not writing a business plan. It was an infinitely humbling
experience since she was spot on.

------
thomas
Is this SCORE as in, Service Corps of Retired Executives?

~~~
jamesbritt
Seems so.

